

Simulating a TI calculator with crazy 11-bit opcodes - kens
http://files.righto.com/calculator/TI_calculator_simulator.html

======
LampCarpet
Hi good job with the emulator, just one thing though when you are describing
the op-code length and encoding in the 3rd paragraph of 'Architecture' you
say: " The first two bits of an instruction are the "class", selecting the
type of instruction (arithmetic, flag, or branch). The next 5 bits select the
specific instruction opcode. The final five bits select the mask and
constant."

But shouldn't the mask and constant bits equal 4 as is demonstrated in the
diagram?

~~~
kens
Thanks for finding that. I've fixed it.

------
acbart
This is really awesome. I think that it'd be really cool to use as a visual in
a Computer Architecture course, for sure.

~~~
kens
Thanks. I think the architecture is very interesting how it violates
expectations by having 11 bit words and 44 bit registers. The way the keyboard
scan and display scan is tied in with the register processing is also unusual.
The masks that select which digits are used makes up for the small number of
registers.

